# Old mill



## quinn (Feb 16, 2012)

on Sixes rd.I went looking in my files and dug a few shots out.


----------



## Okie Hog (Feb 16, 2012)

That is a really nice photograph.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 17, 2012)

Awesome Quinn!


----------



## leo (Feb 17, 2012)

Beautiful done Quinn


----------



## rip18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Good digging!  That longer exposure really shows the mill working!


----------



## cornpile (Feb 17, 2012)

Awesome colors.Good one,quinn


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 17, 2012)

Very nice Quinn!
I thought this was renamed "Crickett's Mill"?


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 17, 2012)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Browtine (Feb 17, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## quinn (Feb 18, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> Very nice Quinn!
> I thought this was renamed "Crickett's Mill"?



You are right sir.I had forgotten about the name change.Thanks ya'll!


----------



## Redbow (Feb 18, 2012)

Beautiful setting, thanks for the photograph..


----------



## carver (Feb 18, 2012)

I like it quinn


----------



## Romo (Feb 18, 2012)

nice picture


----------



## Crickett (Feb 18, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> Very nice Quinn!
> I thought this was renamed "Crickett's Mill"?





quinn said:


> You are right sir.I had forgotten about the name change.Thanks ya'll!





I forgot about that too!


----------



## Hoss (Feb 21, 2012)

Great job on the long exposure.

Hoss


----------



## RMelton (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice shot. My wife and I had our engagement pictures done there.


----------



## quinn (Mar 6, 2012)

thanks,crickett did some there too not that long ago.i went through the tunnel under sixes road to get these.i would love to go inside the gate.i heard it's real nice up that hill.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 6, 2012)

quinn said:


> thanks,crickett did some there too not that long ago.i went through the tunnel under sixes road to get these.i would love to go inside the gate.i heard it's real nice up that hill.



I lost most of them when my laptop crashed! 

You should go up & visit Mr Lewis. He's really nice! He has a lot of really old cars too. Not sure if he'd let you see them or not. I think he has them stored in a building. They done a story on him in the paper a while back & one of the cars was used in a movie w/ Robert Duvall. I'll see if I can find the article about it & post a link for it. 

EDIT:
http://www.ledgernews.com/community...ary-27-2010/1505-bringing-history-back-to-ife
Oh & he has tractors not cars & it was one of his tractors used in the movie. 

Right now they are doing a lot of work around the mill. I heard that they may open it up as a park. Not sure how true that is but it'd be pretty cool if they did.


----------



## quinn (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Crickett!That stinks about your photo's!We try to learn from our mistakes....and i hope i don't do that one again!I'm trying to force myself to load and save!


----------



## tween_the_banks (Mar 19, 2012)

Hot dog that is a heck of a picture!


----------

